# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Kazan

## Бармалей

I have a question regarding the great city of Kazan. When I was there last fall, I remembering seeing a strange-shaped building in the middle of the river, near the downtown area. It was a great and pyramid shaped building, on a small island/pennisula. It is NOT the huge, ugly casino downtown. Does anybody know what this is?

----------


## TATY

> I have a question regarding the great city of Kazan. When I was there last fall, I remembering seeing a strange-shaped building in the middle of the river, near the downtown area. It was a great and pyramid shaped building, on a small island/pennisula. It is NOT the huge, ugly casino downtown. Does anybody know what this is?

 Hmm, I also saw this. it is near the Kremlin isn't it. Wait, I have a postcard of it....It just says KRK "Piramida", or is this the ugly casino you were talking about.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

HEY! They have ugly casinos in Russia too!?  ::

----------


## Бармалей

Yeah KRK Pirimida = casino/bowling alley/hair salon, etc. This was much smaller and much older; at least a hundred years old.

----------


## Tu-160

Obviously Barmaley says not about KRK "Piramida".  This building in the middle of the river (Kazanka) is the temple-monument to Russian soldiers which have died during capturing of Kazan in 1552 (at that time Kazan was under Tatars).
It was built in 1823. There wasn't water around it.  The water appeared in 1920s when Kuibyshev water-storage was built on Volga.
Full story here: http://www.1000kzn.ru/article/ru/3058/385/

----------


## TATY

I didn't see this when I was there!

----------


## Бармалей

*Tu-160* 
That's it; thanks so much for the information (I didn't realize it was so old or significant). My guess, as silly as it may seem, was that it was some sort of customs building for river commerce -- now I see I wasn't even close!

----------


## doninphxaz

I'm heading to Kazan in a few weeks.  Any advice on what to do/see there?

----------


## Lampada

Высотная Казань : НОВОСТИ В ФОТОГ    http://photo-kazan.livejournal.com/79026.html

----------


## Shammill

http://s54.radikal.ru/i145/1103/50/8524d84f6d76.jpg
Храм Нерукотворного Образа Спасителя – самый необычный в богатой культовой архитектурой Казани. Он стоит на острове на реке Казанке. В 1552 году, после взятия города Иваном Грозным, тысячи павших воинов были захоронены на этом месте. Над братской могилой по распоряжению царя возвели храм, но его пришлось перенести на более высокое место из-за паводков, которые затапливали храм каждую весну. На месте захоронения осталась часовня, и только в 1823 году здесь появился памятник-храм, созданный архитектором Николаем Алферовым. Памятник представляет собой усеченную пирамиду, ее высота составляет 20 метров. С четырех сторон находятся входы в здание. В центре пирамиды размещается храм. Храм был закрыт практически сразу после революции, и лишь в 2001 году здесь возобновились службы.

----------


## klopp

note well: I don' t mean << гражданин Казани >> but like like "Muscovite". 
What's the word in Russian for "citizen of Kazan"?

----------


## maxmixiv

Каз*а*нец-Каз*а*нка-Каз*а*нцы

----------


## klopp

> Каз*а*нец-Каз*а*нка-Каз*а*нцы

 thanks!

----------


## Lampada

TimeLapse *Kazan* by Zilant on Vimeo

----------


## Lampada

*Казань и казанская "Ривьера" с высоты птичьего полета (фоторепортаж)*  Автор репортажа - Сергей Анашкевич (ЖЖ *aquatek_filips*)   
http://xn--80aake4anahvit.xn--p1ai/blogs/50333/

----------

